# Performed my first ever operation on my mill today!



## finsruskw (Jan 9, 2020)

Drilled out a broken bolt from an aluminum casting for the front of a 1650 IH Cub Cadet with Kohler engine.
Bolt was broken off about 3/8" down inside the boss in the picture.
Was a piece of cake once the setup was mada and the hole centered.
Probably would have ruined the part had I done it any other way
Sure beats screwing around w/a vise and a cordless drill!!
This machine is going to come in handy!
Just yesterday got the mill wired.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 9, 2020)

We like Cubs , at least I do . ( along with pics ) .


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 9, 2020)

Always a great feeling when the plan comes together.  
Besides - we gotta keep our cubs purrin' right?!?!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 9, 2020)

34_40 said:


> Always a great feeling when the plan comes together.
> Besides - we gotta keep our cubs purrin' right?!?!



And he HAS some Cubs . We're both over on the OCC site and I checked his pics out !


----------



## brino (Jan 9, 2020)

That's feeling the pay-off of having a well-equipped shop and the knowledge!
Nice job!

You have greatly expanded your knowledge and capibilities.

-brino


----------



## finsruskw (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for the comments Fella's!
And the fun just keeps rolling along.
Working now on a deal for two 9A SB's
Plan is to make one best one of the two. Some parts missing.
They are crammed in a warehouse now and can hardly be gotten to yet.
May be a few months before I can lay hands on them.
Film at eleven, I hope!


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 11, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> And he HAS some Cubs . We're both over on the OCC site and I checked his pics out !



And I am over at the original site..  have been there since the beginning almost.  I have been to OCC also.  I see alot of the same folks in these forums.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 11, 2020)

Nicely done!
I hope the lathes come your way soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

